# WOW!!!! My first Fatty left me speachless (NO PICS)



## zach5483 (Apr 25, 2016)

I will go ahead and warn you I do not have any pics.  I suck, I know.








  Boo this man.

What can I say, this was an experiment on my part.  I thought sure, lets try this.

So I made a bacon weave of 24oz of bacon, mixed together 1lb ground beef, and 1lb breakfast sausage, and filled the middle with cheddar and pickled jalepenos.  I didn't have my smoker going, so I just grilled it till we reached 165.  Wow.  It is fantastic, I am sold on the fatty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2016)

That thing must have been huge, sure wish you had some photo's.

Al


----------

